# T3i Showing up \



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/t3i-showing-up-discontinued/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/t3i-showing-up-discontinued/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/t3i-showing-up-discontinued/"></a></div>
<strong>T4i Soon?


</strong>A large retailer in the US is showing the Rebel T3i as “discontinued” in their stock system. Could the arrival of the T4i be around the corner?</p>
<p>We have <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/whats-next-a-general-breakdown/" target="_blank">previously been told</a> the T4i would come with a new 18-135 IS lens that has a silent autofocus motor, along with a unique and inexpensive 40mm f/2.8 pancake.</p>
<p>Everything has been silent since then.</p>
<p>Canon is having a technical dinner next Monday at NAB in Las Vegas, it’s rumoured they will be talking about the new 4K DSLR camera. I can’t imagine it would be for a Rebel.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## emag (Apr 9, 2012)

"Currently out of stock" at Ritz.
"In Stock" at B&H
Adorama doesn't specify


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

emag said:


> "Currently out of stock" at Ritz.



Is Ritz a major retailer?


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 9, 2012)

Nothing going on in Belgium. Everywhere in stock...


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 9, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing going on in Belgium. Everywhere in stock...
> ...


I don't talk to retailers, only check their sites..... :


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 9, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> I don't talk to retailers, only check their sites..... :



Sure, I have given up *talking* to them a long time ago, too - but even most sites of retailers do not seem to publish real availability, they always say "available" unless proven wrong - so people order their stuff no matter how long they have to wait.


----------



## triggermike (Apr 9, 2012)

Does this make sense? I mean, T2i's are still available today.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 9, 2012)

triggermike said:


> Does this make sense? I mean, T2i's are still available today.



I guess given the short xxxd release cycle, there are bound to be some previous versions floating around that are only slowly sold because they are outdated and at the same time retailer's won't give them away for free because it would cannibalize their sales of the new bodies. And I know local photo stores keep ancient versions for sale because they get them cheap and speculate their customers are ignorant.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> I guess given the short xxxd release cycle, there are bound to be some previous versions floating...



Actually, Canon tends to keep the immediately previous xxxD body as 'current'. For example, when the T2i/550D came out, the T1i/500D remained in the 'lineup' and today, both the T31/600D and the T2i/550D are listed on the Canon USA dSLR page.


----------



## ctmike (Apr 9, 2012)

So then it is a bit curious that the T3i would be discontinued, unless a change in Rebel strategy is coming down from Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

FWIW, it was reported that the 5DII was 'discontinued' at a major US retailer, in May 2011. Clearly, it wasn't.


----------



## facedodge (Apr 9, 2012)

My guess is that the t4i will not have new sensor. I will be smaller/lighter with same functionality, digic 5, small increase in fps, and hdr modes. Same AF. Same LCD. Same most other things.


----------



## tomsop (Apr 9, 2012)

If what you says is true - the t4i would be a major disappointment for those waiting until the latest in technology came along.

We know the next Rebel is just around the corner so this is just another piece of the anticipation puzzle which does not reveal very much.

I would like the Mark II or III but think the Rebel may be too lacking - I wish there was something in the middle - I am interested in the rumor about an entry level full frame DSLR.

When will the discounting of the Mark II occur - seems like it is kept high to prevent cannabilization of the MArk III launch but at some point the older camera has to be discounted to entice more buyers.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 9, 2012)

tomsop said:


> If what you says is true - the t4i would be a major disappointment for those waiting until the latest in technology came along.



You'll always be disappointed when buying tech stuff - this is called "planned obsolescence". And you'll always want the next better model - this is called "marketing". To get around these problems, go outside and take pictures


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> To get around these problems, go outside and take pictures



And just how the heck am I supposed to do that, Mr. Know-it-All, if I don't have the latest, greatest, capuccino-makingest dSLR?!?!?


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> And just how the heck am I supposed to do that, Mr. Know-it-All, if I don't have the latest, greatest, capuccino-makingest dSLR?!?!?



 ... I've got another, much more real problem: my laptop is so slow that it takes LR forever to process the tons of pictures pictures I took in the past with 6fps and bracketing, so where would I get the time to go outside and new ones?!?


----------



## facedodge (Apr 9, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> tomsop said:
> 
> 
> > If what you says is true - the t4i would be a major disappointment for those waiting until the latest in technology came along.
> ...



The Rebel is a trickle down technology camera. Unless the technology is consumer oriented, like the creative auto features. You are not likely to get much pro upgrades that you are looking for. I think Canon needs to give DLSR a fighting chance at the larger than compact /smaller than pro body market that the mirrorless cameras are trying to achieve.

One thing that benefits the DSLR is that the mirrorless still have to put on a lens. If Canon can reduce the size of the rebel by 10-15%, it should be a higher IQ alternative to mirrorless.


----------



## facedodge (Apr 9, 2012)

One thin we might see are EF-S lenses with compact zoom capabilities... something like an EF-S 15-100 f/4-f5.6 that is no larger than the 50 1.8. Add that to a smaller rebel and you have something that is comparible to the mirrorless, but with better IQ.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 9, 2012)

facedodge said:


> One thing that benefits the DSLR is that the mirrorless still have to put on a lens. If Canon can reduce the size of the rebel by 10-15%, it should be a higher IQ alternative to mirrorless.



... you're saying this because you think that Canon lenses are better than those of the current mirrorless generations? Well, don't count on that, I don't think it's that hard to create a decent zoom, and few people will put L lenses on a xxxd body. And mirrorless bodies might even have IS built-in so you don't need it in the lens and even stabilize the viewfinder unlike Sony dslrs.

So I also think that for Canon's entry dslrs, the writing's on the wall because the only difference in mirrorless bodies is that - well, they're mirrorless, meaning no optical viewfinder. And unless you're old school and rely on that, there's no inherent difference at all.


----------



## facedodge (Apr 9, 2012)

While the DSLR advantage is the viewfinder mostly and faster AF, the sensors haven't caught up IMO. The IQ from a Rebel is superior to all of the sub $1000 mirrorless cameras I've seen.


----------



## dichiaras (Apr 9, 2012)

facedodge said:


> While the DSLR advantage is the viewfinder mostly and faster AF, the sensors haven't caught up IMO. The IQ from a Rebel is superior to all of the sub $1000 mirrorless cameras I've seen.



Mirrorless?
Who gives a damn (sorry): Canon has already a lot of catchup to do for its crop sensor DSLR lineup. So, now, when and in which model are they finally going to present a new sensor?
Even a 7D mkII would be fine, as long as I can see some meaningful technological advance taking place. :

PS I don't consider a 3D-swiveling-gyroscopic-wifi-HD-touch-screen a meaningful technological advance.


----------



## ctmike (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm guessing Canon prefers a staggered launch approach of the various crop for marketing reasons? 

What if... and I know, big if... Canon simultaneously anounces multiple updates across the crop lineup and lets the price points and features be what separates things? Wishful thinking, I know. But man would I love a new crop sensor this year. And timing/price will make that determination!


----------



## tntwit (Apr 10, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> So I also think that for Canon's entry dslrs, the writing's on the wall because the only difference in mirrorless bodies is that - well, they're mirrorless, meaning no optical viewfinder. And unless you're old school and rely on that, there's no inherent difference at all.



First off, one of the biggest complaints I have heard about mirrorless cameras IS the lack of an optical viewfinder. EVFs are fine for indoor applications, but they suffer outdoors, lag when panning, and fall behind when continuously shooting. My understanding is that some are better than others and it sounds as if Sony may have beat some or most of that, but I believe that is on the higher priced models (A65?).

Second, I have a T3i and a Panasonic GF3 and I can tell you that, as much as I love the GF3 for what it's good at, it's no replacement for a DSLR, and not because of it's minimal amount of controls. It's biggest disadvantage (to me) is shutter lag, which is why I bought my first DSLR back in 2004 over an advanced compact (which were selling for roughly the same price at the time). When I press the shutter on the T3i, I pretty much get what I see in the viewfinder. With the GF3, not so much. Not that it's terrible, mind you, but there is a noticeable lag (still far better than a typical compact), and I hate not getting what I saw. Now, I don't know how these two particular cameras shake out for hard data on shutter lag, I just know what I experience over and over using both cameras. I don't know if shutter lag is inherent to the mirrorless design or if maybe there are mirrorless cameras out there that can compare to a DSLR, but I'm betting that they are at a price point not competitive with the Rebel line (like maybe the NEX7N).

Having said that, I love the GF3 for what it IS good for and that is much better portability while still delivering much better performance (shutter lag, focus speed) and IQ than the Canon SD790 I was using as a portable camera. Plus, for video it has continuous auto focus (yes, I'm an amateur, and yes, I use the T3i for video as well with manual focus). The live view on the GF3 is worlds ahead of the Canon which for some situations is nice, such as indoors, or when it is more convenient to hold the camera somewhere not at eye level. But, when portability is not an issue, I reach for the DSLR every time. Now, except for a friends two older Olympus cameras, I haven't used any other mirrorless cameras for comparison, but professional reviews I have read seem to all have the same sentiment that mirrorless cameras are great but are not a replacement for DSLRs. 

Bottom line, if the entry level DSLRs are threatened by mirrorless, than it would seem to follow that eventually all DSLRs will be threatened (and maybe that's a good thing). I do believe the Rebel line is behind in areas such as live view and continuous auto focus, and I believe they will catch up, but in the mean time, the DSLR still has the advantage overall (to me). My biggest fear is that Canon will abandon the EF/EF-S mount like they did to me with the FD mount on my T-70 way back when.


----------



## NormanBates (Apr 10, 2012)

RE: SLR vs mirrorless:

* anyone saying a Rebel has better IQ than any mirrorless clearly hasn't used a recent Sony mirrorless, or read much about them; the NEX-5N, for the same price, has 1.5 stops more DR, 0.5 stops lower noise, much better tonal range, much better color sensitivity; there's no metric in which the Rebel wins; it's in the features that the 5N is loosing (no OVF and no phase detect AF, obviously, but also no flash, and even no EVF), but IQ is clearly superior
http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Cameras/Compare-Camera-Sensors/Compare-cameras-side-by-side/(appareil1)/737%7C0/(brand)/Sony/(appareil2)/692%7C0/(brand2)/Canon

* the recent dissection over at the LensRentals blog, of a D7000 and a NEX-5N, is a clear view into past and future: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/03/undressing-an-nex http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/04/d7000-dissection

* this gives manufacturers all the incentive in the world to develop good-enough EVF units and in-sensor AF techniques; Sony is nearly there, in 5 years the OVF will be history (well, maybe in the super-high-end models it will survive) (if you haven't seen the benefits of an EVF in terms of on-screen displays, you're missing big: peaking, zoom-in for focus, zebras, histograms, waveforms, cropmarks... you think you can live without them, but it's only because you don't have them yet)

but no, I don't think the next rebel will be mirrorless, Canon has been very slow in this game

we'll see...


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 10, 2012)

NormanBates said:


> Sony is nearly there, in 5 years the OVF will be history



The EVF I've seen on the sony dlsrs look horrible to me because they are - well - electronic. As long as I cannot confuse a OFV and a EVF the second I look through it, I don't want a EVF. Besides, it drains power or goes black, something I don't like about the Sonys. But of course you're right, the writing's on the wall, and only some old school guys will stick to the old ways in a decade. The question is if we can all throw away our ef lenses by then, or maybe there will be some second rate converter...


----------



## SwiftShot (Apr 10, 2012)

BTT: One of germany's largest retailers (Media Markt) is currently not providing the 600D in it's online store. And that is for the first time ever. Sounds similar to the news here. Let's wait and see what's gonna happen.


----------



## tylerfrankling (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been waiting on the 650D since February. I have a 550D at the moment, however I want to upgrade as someone has offered to buy my 550D from me and as someone who does more video than photography, the 600D looked quite attractive, tilting screen mainly. However, knowing the XXXD release schedule, I am hoping it will come very soon.

New features I think there will be (or at least hope):
-Better Image Quality: The newer the camera, the safer it is to assume that it will be better image quality.
-Some of the more video based features seen in the new 5D, of course, it won't have all the same features as a higher up camera, but I would love to see a headphone jack.
-Some more effects.
-Still an SLR I hope.


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 10, 2012)

Well i just got into photography lately and just bought myself a 1100D cuz i didnt want to wait for the 650D anymore. Plus the 1100D is a lot cheaper and i really dont care about the body quality. Its not as bad as people always say online imho. I guess many people just repeat what they heard and cuz theyre so influenced by online talk they instantly say "uhh this camera feels so cheap" when they touch it in reality.
Im a really slow photographer too :3 

Uhm anyway hope the 650D brings some new nice features and isnt just some crappy update (and the new feature is...longer battery life! and 0,5 MP more!!! ....................... ) Hope its not mirrorless too.


----------



## mrdiger (Apr 10, 2012)

SwiftShot said:


> BTT: One of germany's largest retailers (Media Markt) is currently not providing the 600D in it's online store. And that is for the first time ever. Sounds similar to the news here. Let's wait and see what's gonna happen.



Hi, i am from Germany too. 
Unbelievable information, i went to the mediamarkt homepage often and look for the actual 600d pricing.
On sunday the 600d was listed "on stock" in all bundle variations, but now it´s completly out of order.


----------



## SwiftShot (Apr 10, 2012)

mrdiger said:


> Hi, i am from Germany too.
> Unbelievable information, i went to the mediamarkt homepage often and look for the actual 600d pricing.
> On sunday the 600d was listed "on stock" in all bundle variations, but now it´s completly out of order.



That's exactly what I've been doing for months now. I have been waiting for the 599€ offer to buy it. but now...i have no idea what's happening.
Saturn still got it, Amazon still got it...but you never know


----------



## malasuerte (Apr 10, 2012)

Its not logical. No matter if new camera is out... What? They will not sell T3i because of the new camera? Sounds weird to me.


----------



## mrdiger (Apr 10, 2012)

malasuerte said:


> Its not logical. No matter if new camera is out... What? They will not sell T3i because of the new camera? Sounds weird to me.



it´s logical!!! Cause they want to sell the 550d from stock and there for stop offering the 600d.


----------



## !Xabbu (Apr 10, 2012)

mrdiger said:


> malasuerte said:
> 
> 
> > Its not logical. No matter if new camera is out... What? They will not sell T3i because of the new camera? Sounds weird to me.
> ...



And then they sit on a ton of stock of 600D? How is that better than sitting on 550D stock?


----------



## SwiftShot (Apr 10, 2012)

!Xabbu said:


> mrdiger said:
> 
> 
> > malasuerte said:
> ...



Wrong way to see it. The 550D still sells equal or better than its successor. I am pretty sure that a lot of people are not interested in the 600D's monitor for shooting pictures. At least not with a 40-50€ price difference and the same image quality (under some conditions the 550D is even better). So it still sells great. Why not bring a new 600D (650D) model and divide the midrange into two fields:
1. A cheaper camera for great pictures and great pictures only (550D)
2. A little more expensive camera with new features for pictures AND video (650D)
So it is not sitting on the stock of the 550D. It could be the "keeping alive" of a very good selling camera and the renewal of the "not that better bigger brother".
Considering all this it is not even sitting on the 600D's stock. It looks like they are all blowing out their stocks and not refilling them. That is the whole secret.
My two cents


----------



## unadog (Apr 10, 2012)

I posted this in another thread yesterday:

It is coming soon.

Canondirect has been blowing out their stock of Canon T3i refurbs, which is usually a pretty good sign of a new camera coming out.

I bought a refurb T3i with 18-55 kit lens for $617 shipped, with tax, a few weeks back. It had 179 shots on it. 

But I needed a video capable body for a shoot on April 21. I had both the 5D3 and D800E on pre-order, but decided to wait a while on one of those.

I will probably buy a T4i for the likely improvements to video capture as much as anything else. I have always done well buying a Canon body when it first comes out, then selling in 2 years. True cost of ownership is Purchase Price - Sale Price. 

On this type of camera it is about $100 per year. 

Cheers! Good luck!

Michael


----------



## SwiftShot (Apr 11, 2012)

SwiftShot said:


> BTT: One of germany's largest retailers (Media Markt) is currently not providing the 600D in it's online store. And that is for the first time ever. Sounds similar to the news here. Let's wait and see what's gonna happen.


Well...it's back...10€ cheaper. To be honest: waiting sucks! I am so sick and tired of it. All the rumors about an announcement date... total headache -.-


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 11, 2012)

SwiftShot said:


> Well...it's back...10€ cheaper. To be honest: waiting sucks!



As written elsewhere: even after the 650d release, the 600d will stay "current" in Canon's lineup and will continue to be sold until out of stock. If you are really waiting for your (first?) dslr: Think about getting the 600d after you realize that the 650d won't be double to camera for half the price... you're missing shots every day, and after announcement to actual shipping date it might be quite a while.

Remember: If the 650d has the new digic5 cpu, it won't run magic lantern (and even if it has, it'll be a while). So you won't have access to the killer feature that really separates Canon 5d2/50d-600d from the competition for video and still shots, too!


----------



## malasuerte (Apr 11, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> SwiftShot said:
> 
> 
> > Well...it's back...10€ cheaper. To be honest: waiting sucks!
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## SwiftShot (Apr 11, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> SwiftShot said:
> 
> 
> > Well...it's back...10€ cheaper. To be honest: waiting sucks!
> ...



You know what, you are right! That's a point of view I never considered. Why? Because I wanted my first DSLR to be great. I have been thinking: why go buy a camera if there's a new one on the horizon. That was over 5 months ago. So yes, maybe there will be a 650D, maybe it will be better in some features but the 600D will still be a great camera that I will be able to sell with just a tiny loss.
Now I have to think about the lense/kit and the accessories I want to buy. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## unadog (Apr 11, 2012)

Canon Direct had a coupon code on refurb T3i with 90 day warranty. 15% off the current discount of $667, plus tax & $5 shipping. Google to find code. 

www.canondirect.com

Just buy now & buy smart As I said, I paid $617 shipped & taxed for the T3i with 18-55mm kit lens. Selling new for $800, down $50 from $850. 

I compared to used, but the refurb was cheaper. Let other, more exerienced people be the early adopters. Then sell the T3i in 6 months for $550-$600 with the kit lens. Net cost is $50 or maybe $100 if you hold on longer. 

I NEVER care how much I pay for a camera. I only care about the true cost to own it, Purchase Price - Sales Price. Good used Canon market at Fred Miranda and others. 

This is my 10th digital Canon. D30, 10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, 1DsII, etc. The 40D series have never cost me more than $300 to own for 2 years. The 1DsII was about $1,500 per year (on an $8,000 camera), but it saved me at least $5,000 a year in medium format film (645 & 6x7)

Good luck! Have fun, make images. 

Michael.


----------



## unadog (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry - Correct URL:

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_10051_10051_-1_29252

$679 refurb kit - T3i with 18-55. But find and use a 15% off coupon code!

I paid $617 total, with $34 tax & $5 shipping, so $558 net for the kit - less than body costs new. The kit is normally $180 more than the body. 

Unable to edit my previous post on my phone 

Michael


----------



## !Xabbu (Apr 11, 2012)

unadog said:


> Sorry - Correct URL:
> 
> http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_10051_10051_-1_29252
> 
> ...



I would advise to not get the kit lens. I got the 450D with kit lens and was fed up by the bad quality after about a month and got a better quality lens. The difference of the lens can't really be underestimated. The body is fairly secondary.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 11, 2012)

unadog said:


> On this type of camera it is about $100 per year.
> 
> Cheers! Good luck!
> 
> Michael



I jumped into the DSLR pool with the Canon XS (18-55mm IS) and the 75-300mm. I sold the 75-300 and upgraded to the 55-250, then I sold the XS and kit lens and I actually made $7.12 for owning and using it for 2 years. I did keep very good care of it though.

I'm going to guess that I won't have quite the same success when I upgrade from my 60D and my current 24-105mm F/4 L. But that's a bridge I'll cross when I get there.


----------



## unadog (Apr 11, 2012)

!Xabbu said:


> I would advise to not get the kit lens. I got the 450D with kit lens and was fed up by the bad quality after about a month and got a better quality lens. The difference of the lens can't really be underestimated. The body is fairly secondary.



I use all L quality lenses. I did not buy the kit lens to use.

But the usual differential on the T3i with kit lens is $180. On the refurb, the kit lens was only about $60 net cost. So I figured it would enhance the value of the camera at sale. 

Really nice camera by the way! I am having fun with the video. Beautiful quality for a $600 body!

Have fun all!

Michael


----------



## nentraC (Apr 12, 2012)

if i look at the cinema EOS cameras i don't think the 650d/t4i will be anaunced et NAB. But i hop it will be soon.


----------

